# Ford 8n unknown attachment thingy



## MattBaldwin (Apr 15, 2021)

This is the second 8n I have owned, and my last one did not have either of these, can anyone tell me what these are?


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

For row gauge and/or marking would be my guess, but that is just a guess on my part..................


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'd say you are correct. I like the 'Blue Glue' on the transmission cover too. Whoever did that is a professional shoemaker.


----------



## MattBaldwin (Apr 15, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> I'd say you are correct. I like the 'Blue Glue' on the transmission cover too. Whoever did that is a professional shoemaker.


Ikr, the owner before me had the best fixes for stuff haha


----------

